# Rat Queens [comic]



## Ophiucha (Dec 12, 2013)

_Rat Queens_ is a dark comedy surrounding a D&D-style party of 'heroines', though there might be an imbalance towards chaotic on the alignment scale. The maidens are drunkards and brawlers who pay their bails by doing quests for the lords of the city. There is an elven mage, a human cleric (who is an atheist), a halfling rogue, and dwarven fighter with colourful personalities and gorgeous character designs. This series doesn't shy away from being bloody, occasionally crude, but also sort of sweet. The relationships are endearing, the charcters are all likeable in their own way while still funny as parodies of their race/class, and there's something to be said for a intentionally generic fantasy setting that still has a protagonist of colour, a queer protagonist, _and _all four protagonists are women.

I really recommend this one, and you can get the first issues for $2 on their digital store here, or for about $4 in a physical shop. There are three issues out so far, with the fourth coming out next Wednesday. If you've read any of it, chat with me about it!


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 12, 2013)

I love the art here! Reminds me of something, but I can't put my finger on it. The characters sound like a blast as well. Definitely my kind of fantasy.


----------



## ThinkerX (Dec 18, 2013)

Hmm...

Looked over some google image pages from the comics...

'One part Vodka and two magic mushrooms.  They named it the Betty'.

'My parents worshipped a giant flying squid.  Holidays got weird.'

'You packed candy and drugs for dinner?'


----------



## Ophiucha (Dec 18, 2013)

Emphasis on crude and comedy.  One of the quirks of the halfling is her fondness for magic mushrooms, although aside from a few gags it doesn't really come up much in-story. Mostly everyone is just downing a few dozen tankards of ale.


----------



## ThinkerX (Dec 18, 2013)

Judging from her size, Betty's blood must be about 90% alcohol.


----------

